# Suggestions for 4000 size spin reel?



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I've just bought a 10-25lb classed travel rod (Fox Permit Trek Spin) off the net. I'm now looking for a reel to match this. Merry xmas to me  . I'm interested in people's suggestions for what to get. My budget would probably be around $350 maximum, under $300 would be better. The suggested size to match is a 4000 size spin reel. I'm looking for something fairly versatile as this rod could be used for anything from castling slugs, to soft plastics and poppers as well. My plan is for this to be my 'heavy' rod once I start heading outside the river in the kayak. So far I'm looking at;

Daiwa Saltist Spin 4500
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=5984
The high speed retrieve is a bonus on this one and I like the wterproof drag but I'm thinking it would be too big for the rod I've bought and wouldn't balance well for casting or fighting fish.

Daiwa TD Sol 4000
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=25
A friend had one of these reels in a smaller size and the drag was just beautiful. A more versatile reel, especially with the spare spool.

Shimano Sustain 4000
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=3113
I normally buy shimano reels and this one seems in the right price bracket. The line capacity does seem quite shallow though?

Penn Spinfisher
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=128
Here purley for their reputation for handling saltwater punishment.

I'm happy to hear about any other suggestions people may have or their thoughts on what's up there. Thanks for any input.
Joel


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Joel,

I have the saltist 4500 and whilst it is an awsome bit of kit it really is closer in size to a 6000 size shimano reel. It is big heavy and bulky but built to last.

Kev


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> Joel,
> 
> I have the saltist 4500 and whilst it is an awsome bit of kit it really is closer in size to a 6000 size shimano reel. It is big heavy and bulky but built to last.
> 
> Kev


Thanks Kev,
I thought that might have been the case. Any thoughts on the other reels?
Joel


----------



## adzy (Apr 26, 2010)

+1 for the sustain
The spool does look a little shallow, but ive never looked like being spooled, got it loaded up with rovex viros 30lb braid and it took nearly a full 300 yards, only thing i dont like is its a bit on the heavy side, because i mainly throw plastics for kingies, after a session my casting arm can get a bit sore, if i had my time again id buy a 4000 Ci4 simply because of how light they are.

Adzy


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I've got the 4000 stradic Ci4 and I reckon it's the perfect match for your needs, light, fast and super corrosion resistant. What's more it will pull 9 kilos of drag and you can get one for right around $300. Even cheaper if you buy from the states.


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

+1 for the Sol
+1 for the Stradic (only if it's NOT the Ci4 model)
+1 for the Sustain

Also, a Daiwa Hearland is a good reel too, essentially a Sol with another bearing.

With the spread you've mention it'll be hard to go wrong.

Good luck.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

sandyfreckle said:


> +1 for the Stradic (only if it's NOT the Ci4 model)


?


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

imnotoriginal said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > Joel,
> ...


i have the same reel, is is quite bulky for the kayak. very happy with it for stink boat use though


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

sandyfreckle said:


> +1 for the Sol
> +1 for the Stradic (only if it's NOT the Ci4 model)
> +1 for the Sustain
> 
> ...


I saw the Heartland and agree it looks a good reel. Is there something in particular you don't like about the stradic ci4?



scater said:


> I've got the 4000 stradic Ci4 and I reckon it's the perfect match for your needs, light, fast and super corrosion resistant. What's more it will pull 9 kilos of drag and you can get one for right around $300. Even cheaper if you buy from the states.


Motackle only had the 3000 size for that reel so I didn't realise there was a 4000 size, I'll have to take a look at that.
Joel


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I've got a Heartland in the 2000 size and love it. I looked at them for this application but like you I wanted to be able to throw slugs and the Heartland doesn't have the speed. The Ci4 (and regular stradic) is really quick.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I think I'll be getting the stradic ci4 to go with the rod. The difference in weight and the strength of the drag have sold me. I saw on Cabelas it's only US$220 so that's a bloody good price for a nice piece of kit.
Joel


----------



## pokeatyou2 (Mar 7, 2010)

just go the daiwa certate 3500HD awesome reel. i have one myself


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Cheers fellas, once I decided on the reel I went through the old posts and saw the previous mentions of ebay and that retailer in particular. I've gone through them and I'm just waiting for delivery now. $220 USD which was less than $1 different in AUD.
Joel


----------



## TheKingyWhisperer (Jan 11, 2011)

Thats awesome mate. I just got myself a CI4 4000 too.


----------

